# Afas



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I got into an arguement with QC that i am not suppose to spray studs with killz they rather it brushed or rolled on.I have seen somany hackjobs from these so called Contractors it makes the rest of us look like idiots.I am certified in mold by the way


----------



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

Did they approve it as sprayed?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I got into an arguement with QC that i am not suppose to spray studs with killz they rather it brushed or rolled on.I have seen somany hackjobs from these so called Contractors it makes the rest of us look like idiots.I am certified in mold by the way


We spray kilz all the time. 
Why would they care if you were spraying in any way. Dumbest thing ever. We seen someone paint floor with kilz (reason unknown). We had few things with AFAS also in the history of our relationships. I suspect their QC purpose is make you miserable or not to pay whatsoever. Also we seen a drop in their load. What happened to their portfolio, especially to WF contract they were so proud of. Don't take me wrong, some people at AFAS are nice and we had less issues with them than we had with SG, but bid process with them is a torture


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have found them to be nicer then most nationals,I have never heard you cant spray on it.So far i have been passed along to 3 people in qc.I am down to them for the last company we work with in preservation.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Rather than argueing with them, wich does no one any*

good, spray it on and send them a picture of a roller or brush. Just make it fit into their little squares, and move on. Unless it's going to cost you a lot of time and money, don't argue with them. I have been able to talk my way out of nearly every issue with QC so far. Last one was a roof bid to replace ridge vent, bid for 1sq, of top course shingles. Didn't have to replace them after all. Still got paid for them, by stating " I have to bid for the worst case"


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

What was wrong with the old ridge vent?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It wasn't making me any money.*



Field Audit Services LLC said:


> What was wrong with the old ridge vent?



Nah, it leaked intermittently, in high winds.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

_Is that rolled ridge vent?_


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*My company installed a rolled low profile Owens Corning*

Shingle Over Style ridge vent in accordance with standard roofing and ventilation practices. Did you not see the roll of vent in the one photo. You need to pay a little closer attention to detail.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://media.photobucket.com/user/Dreamcastor/media/Funny Stuff/mjeatingpopcorn.gif.html?filters[term]=eating%20popcorn&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=12


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

........


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yes it is*



mtmtnman said:


> _Is that rolled ridge vent?_



Nice stuff too, thin enough to use 1 1/2 nails in your gun, even 1 1/4 if your are careful.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> good, spray it on and send them a picture of a roller or brush. Just make it fit into their little squares, and move on. Unless it's going to cost you a lot of time and money, don't argue with them. I have been able to talk my way out of nearly every issue with QC so far. Last one was a roof bid to replace ridge vent, bid for 1sq, of top course shingles. Didn't have to replace them after all. Still got paid for them, by stating " I have to bid for the worst case"


 
EXACTLY do your work and fulfill their ridiculous photo requirements get paid and run like the wind


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have been working with a new company out of Florida they are the owner of the property. Apparently they hire Statebridge, then Statebridge hires AFAS, who hired some Craigslist hack. We are fixing one property today, and trashing it out (132cyds), tarping the entire roof, rewinterizing, for above HUD pricing with no discount. Pay in less than 30days in talking to the coordinators there it becomes obvious why AFAS pays so slow. 3 people get paid before BOTG. So far they have assigned us 15 assets direct. My only complaint is they do want to negotiate pricing.

The coordinator asked me "Why did they send me 183 pictures for a winterization? I hope your company won't do that." I told her that's how they roll. When I do a wint I take pics of the wint. If you want property condition we can do that but it will be separate with a separate charge. They said this makes sense.


----------



## ASTPROPMAINT (Jan 8, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have been working with a new company out of Florida they are the owner of the property. Apparently they hire Statebridge, then Statebridge hires AFAS, who hired some Craigslist hack. We are fixing one property today, and trashing it out (132cyds), tarping the entire roof, rewinterizing, for above HUD pricing with no discount. Pay in less than 30days in talking to the coordinators there it becomes obvious why AFAS pays so slow. 3 people get paid before BOTG. So far they have assigned us 15 assets direct. My only complaint is they do want to negotiate pricing.
> 
> The coordinator asked me "Why did they send me 183 pictures for a winterization? I hope your company won't do that." I told her that's how they roll. When I do a wint I take pics of the wint. If you want property condition we can do that but it will be separate with a separate charge. They said this makes sense.


Must be nice to find that type of company. I am still looking.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Axis REO (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't argue with their QC department. one of the new NJ field inspectors is vindictive....... Trust me, I know.... And they document every single thing.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Axis REO said:


> Don't argue with their QC department. one of the new NJ field inspectors is vindictive....... Trust me, I know.... And they document every single thing.


Is it AFAS writing? 
We had few arguments while back with them and all of it was resolved


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Spray on or roll on is no big deal BUT if a contractor uses Kilz or a tinted sealer it's an automatic FAIL. 

Use IAQ6000 clear for mold seal encapsulation and the tester/hygienist won't fail it. 

I love it when these knuckleheads use white encap since we come in and remove the painted surface for 2x the normal charge. Test the property and submit the lab results and collect. Bad thing is the first contractor gets a chargeback for our fee.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Axis REO said:


> Don't argue with their QC department. one of the new NJ field inspectors is vindictive....... Trust me, I know.... And they document every single thing.


You are so right. This new person is trying to make a name for themselves on the backs of vendors.


----------

